# Question: technics receiver with a 12 inch subwoofer [noob]



## jcbe (Aug 28, 2013)

hey guys this is my first post but I was hoping someone could help me with some beginner easy questions. 

I have a technics SA-250 receiver with some regular speakers hooked up to it but I just purchased a new home theater subwoofer to hook up to this reciever, here is the subwoofer: (Theater Solutions SUB12F Black 500 Watt Surround Sound HD Home Theater Powered Active 12" Subwoofer) on amazon

I have a few questions, 

1) will this receiver (very old) be compatible with this subwoofer?

2) when it arrives what settings should I put the subwoofer on to get the best audio for playing rap/party/hip-hop music? 

Thanks:wave:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You should be fine using speaker wire to connect. You run the speaker wire from the receiver to the input on sub, sub out to speakers. Hopefully someone smarter can correct me if your receiver would have an issue and with the best way to set it up it will take some work but that's the fun part. Where you going to buy a new receiver if yours didn't work? Or just return the sub?


----------



## jcbe (Aug 28, 2013)

probably just buy a new receiver, and yeah I was looking for what settings to put the knobs on the back on. Thanks though!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully the receiver has a single Sub Out RCA jack on the back. You can run an RCA cable to the input on the sub, plug the sub's amp into the wall, set the subwoofer setting on your receiver to on, and you should be good to go.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I took old technics to mean no sub out. But it looks like they have some with that option that would be best.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Either way it looks like the sub has speaker level inputs, so you should be set to go right there. Rap/Hip Hop? I would guess that you would want to set the crossover fairly high and the gain waaay up.


----------

